# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Ból węzłów chłonnych szyi po wypiciu alkoholu.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
przedstawienia problemu:
po wypiciu większej ilości alkoholu (więcej niż jedna szklanka) odczuwam nagły i przenikliwy ból w tym miejscu (po obu stronach żuchwy):

(zdjęcie z internetu)

(zielona kropka)Nie znam się na anatomii więc być może są to węzły chłonne. 
Lekarz rodzinny nic szczególnego nie powiedział, może jakaś alergia na jakiś konserwant. 
Jest to dość prawdopodobne gdyż problem pojawia cię po wypiciu:
piwa (kupne)
wina czerwonego i białego (kupnego)
soków cytrusowych (w większych ilościach z konserwantami)

a nie pojawia się przy piciu:
wina domowego 
wódki itp
sokach naturalnych

Problem mam od paru lat (wiek 24). Był też u stomatologa i nic konkretnego też nie mógł mi na ten temat powiedzieć.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuje z góry za odpowiedzi.

----------

